# Netzteil f?r RTX 3080



## Gast1669461003 (10. November 2020)

Mahlzeit!

Ich habe gesehen, die benötigte Netzteilleistung bei den 3080-Karten liegt bei "mind. 750W" - jetzt aber mal ganz konkret gefragt: Ist das auch so oder eine vielleicht oder vielleicht auch nicht übliche "auf Nummer sicher"-Angabe? Ich müsste mal mein Netzteil checken, ich schätze das leistet irgendwas zwischen 550 und 600W. 

Ich bin natürlich faul und versuche einen Tausch zu vermeiden, weil das gleich auch wieder die Baustelle aufmacht,  einen Big Tower anzuschaffen, damit Karten außer der Asus TUF oder Palit reinpassen.  Die sind nämlich gerade noch kurz genug, alles über 30,5cm ist wegen irgendeiner nicht entfernbaren Halterung im Inneren nicht möglich. Da vermeide ich natürlich auch gleich gern, einen neuen Tower anzuschaffen, weil die in der Größe und in bezahlbar gern aussehen, als wären sie für 14-Jährige Dauerwichser designt, die Overwatch Caps tragen und nur Monster saufen bis die Gamer-Aterie platzt. 

Würde die GTX 1080 schon gern upgraden...

Bussi


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2020)

Probier es einfach mal aus - an sich muss ein Markennetzteil reichen, wenn es die nötigen PCIe-Stecker hat. Das mit den "mindestens 750W" soll eher vermeiden, dass jemand ein 650W-Billigmodell nimmt, wo es nicht klappt, weil es nur einem 450W-Markennetzteil entspricht. Ein Markennetzteil mit 500-600W wiederum kann auch kurz mal deutlich mehr liefern.

Die RTX 3000er sollen halt kleine Leistungsspitzen abrufen, so dass die Karte angeblich kurz nur für sich 500W "braucht" - das kann manche Netzteile überfordern. Daher raten manche halt vorsichtshalber selbst zu einem 750W-MARKEN-Modell. 

Passieren kann aber ja eh nix - wenn Dein Netzteil nicht reicht, geht halt der PC aus. Guck doch mal genauer, was du drin hast. 




> Da vermeide ich natürlich auch gleich gern, einen neuen Tower anzuschaffen, weil die in der Größe und in bezahlbar gern aussehen, als wären sie für 14-Jährige Dauerwichser designt, die Overwatch Caps tragen und nur Monster saufen bis die Gamer-Aterie platzt


 Dann hast du nicht richtig geschaut, denn es gibt massenweise gute Midi-Tower ab 40 Euro, in die auch lange Grafikkarten reinpassen und die total schlicht aussehen oder schlicht mit minimalen Kleinigkeiten in Richtung "Gaming".


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. November 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dann hast du nicht richtig geschaut, denn es gibt massenweise gute Midi-Tower ab 40 Euro, in die auch lange Grafikkarten reinpassen und die total schlicht aussehen oder schlicht mit minimalen Kleinigkeiten in Richtung "Gaming".



Alles klar, dann muss ich mir das noch mal genauer anschauen.

Danke dir!


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2020)

Desardh schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann muss ich mir das noch mal genauer anschauen.
> 
> Danke dir!


Schau zB mal 

https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-s25-v-a1507954.html?hloc=de  oder ähnlich mit Fenster, aber trotzdem "seriös" https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-s25-w-a1514715.html?hloc=de
oder https://geizhals.de/fractal-design-core-2500-fd-ca-core-2500-bl-a1120513.html?hloc=de
oder https://geizhals.de/antec-p7-silent-0-761345-11608-4-a1856975.html?hloc=de
oder https://geizhals.de/lc-power-gaming-986b-dark-shadow-lc-986b-on-a1531267.html?hloc=de
oder https://geizhals.de/corsair-carbide-series-200r-cc-9011023-ww-a848564.html?hloc=de
oder https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-base-500-schwarz-bg034-a2126864.html?hloc=de

und das sind nur ein paar ATX-Gehäuse von 40 bis 60 Euro, die alle genug Platz für Grafikkarten bis mindestens 30cm bieten, mind. 16cm hohe Kühler, 2x USB 3.0 und 2 Lüfter inklusive.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. November 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Schau zB mal
> 
> https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-s25-v-a1507954.html?hloc=de  oder ähnlich mit Fenster, aber trotzdem "seriös" https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-s25-w-a1514715.html?hloc=de
> oder https://geizhals.de/fractal-design-core-2500-fd-ca-core-2500-bl-a1120513.html?hloc=de
> ...



Cool, vielen Dank. Da ist auf jeden Fall was dabei.

Auf Amazon habe ich noch den hier gefunden: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0...d_p=e74560f2-413d-4879-8f94-12e0d76ee953&th=1

Sowas lasse ich mir auch grad noch durchgehen, weil es zu dem grünen Backlight meines TVs passen würde, der auch am PC hängt. Hauptsache es sieht nicht so aus.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. November 2020)

Vor kurzem hat Igorslab die neue RTX-Reihe mit einigen Markennetzteilen (in diesem Fall be quiet!) getestet:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YBZNzhoWSyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Generell soll ein 650 Watt Netzteil wohl knapp reichen, aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich so nah am Limit kaufen würde. Ich hab mir erst Anfang des Jahres ein be quiet! Straight Power 11 mit 650 Watt gekauft und falls ich mir nächstes Jahr ne 3080 kaufen sollte (evtl. wird's auch AMD) werde ich wohl auch nochmal das Netzteil tauschen. Letztendlich kostet's zwar ein paar Euro mehr, aber man hat ja ansonsten meines Wissens nach keinerlei Nachteile. Nur weil das Netzteil mehr leisten kann, heißt das ja nicht, dass der Rechner auch diese Leistung zieht.

Generell finde ich die neue RTX-Generation in Sachen Stromverbrauch doch sehr enttäuschend, auch wenn die pure Leistung schon recht beeindruckend ist. Auf der anderen Seite steht dann aber wieder die "geringe" Speichermenge, die auch der Grund ist, warum ich Anfang 2021 evtl. doch zu AMD greifen werde.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. November 2020)

Was wäre denn eine gute Empfehlung für ein 750W-Netzteil? Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass jedes Netzteil einer bekannten Marke und dreistelligem Preisschild automatisch besser als ist welche aus dem zweistelligen Bereich, wenn man den Chinamüll erstmal ausklammert. 

Beispiel

Negativrezensionen (in einer Sprache, die ich verstehe) beziehen sich hauptsächlich auf den Versand gebrauchter Artikel, was mehr dem Versandzentrum zu verdanken ist und dem Kabelmanagement, was mir ehrlich gesagt Wurst ist und den Faktor Anwenderfehler halt auch mit einschließt. 

Kann man bei ansonsten überwiegend sehr positiven Rezensionen und der "80Plus Bronze"-Geschichte davon ausgehen, dass es für den Preis zumindest "in Ordnung" und damit eine Alternative zu einem Marktenteil zum doppelten Preis darstellt oder was sind da ggf. noch die Fallstricke?


----------



## Hypertrax99 (11. November 2020)

Also ich bin der Meinung, dass man nicht beim Netzteil sparen sollte. Ich würde schon auf 80+ Gold gehen. Wer sich eine Grafikkarte für den Preis holt, sollte wohl jetzt nicht anfangen zu geizen oder? Am Ende sagt eh jeder was anderes. Man kann sich auch bei teuren Netzteilen anscheißen. Meine Meinung.

Bei deinem Beispiel hab ich mal paar 1-3 Sterne Bewertungen übersetzt, bei 99% sind laute Störgeräusche/Fiepen dabei. Hoffe du bist da nicht empfindlich wenn es so ist. Und wenn etwas schon 9% 1-Stern-Bewertungen hat in anderen Sprachen, würde ich mir schonmal die Mühe machen und das übersetzen. Gibts ja genug Addons wo man, z.B. nur den Text markieren braucht und gleich die Übersetzung aufploppt. Aber das musst du wissen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. November 2020)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Bei deinem Beispiel hab ich mal paar 1-3 Sterne Bewertungen übersetzt, bei 99% sind laute Störgeräusche/Fiepen dabei. Hoffe du bist da nicht empfindlich wenn es so ist.



Ich glaube, ich habe bei so ziemlich jedem Teil in meinem PC irgendetwas von Spulenfiepen gelesen, aber dann nicht feststellen können. Was mich zu der Vermutung verleitet, dass es Einzelfälle sind. Da ich ohnehin meist mit Noise Cancelling Headphonesspiele und der PC sonst auch an der großen Anlage klemmt, bin ich da recht optimistisch.

Klar,  beim Gesamtpreis machen 60-70€ mehr oder weniger jetzt halt auch nichts. Allerdings - sofern es erwiesenermaßen günstigere Teile gibt, die keine Nachteile aufweisen, möchte ich halt auch einfach aus Prinzip nicht mehr zahlen wollen. Mein finanzieller Puffer, den ich für solche teuren Anschaffungen aufgebaut habe, ist nicht durch die Mentalität entstanden, für Gleichwertiges unnötig mehr zu zahlen.  

Daher erkundige ich mich erstmal. Wenn man pauschal und ausnahmslos sagen kann teurer = besser, ist mir der Aufpreis dann natürlich auch Wurst. Da entscheide ich aber nicht nach Gefühl.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (11. November 2020)

Desardh schrieb:


> Allerdings - sofern es erwiesenermaßen günstigere Teile gibt, die keine Nachteile aufweisen, möchte ich halt auch einfach aus Prinzip nicht mehr zahlen wollen. Mein finanzieller Puffer, den ich für solche teuren Anschaffungen aufgebaut habe, ist nicht durch die Mentalität entstanden, für Gleichwertiges unnötig mehr zu zahlen.
> 
> Daher erkundige ich mich erstmal. Wenn man pauschal und ausnahmslos sagen kann teurer = besser, ist mir der Aufpreis dann natürlich auch Wurst. Da entscheide ich aber nicht nach Gefühl.


Und warum holst du dir dann eine RTX 3080?  
Vielleicht ist die neue AMD Karte besser und günstiger? ^^


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. November 2020)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Und warum holst du dir dann eine RTX 3080?
> Vielleicht ist die neue AMD Karte besser und günstiger? ^^



Ergibt Sinn in Kombination mit meinem G-Sync-Monitor (oder ist das alles inzwischen untereinander kompatibel?), ich mag die (zugegeben überwiegend nutzlosen) Nvidia-Features und mag auch die Software lieber. Wobei ich aber mal davon ausgehe, dass gegenüber meiner AMD R290 viele Dinge schon modernisiert wurden (aber sicher sein würde ich mir da jetzt auf Anhieb auch nicht). 

Und die Nvidia-Viecher lassen sich in paar Jahren besser auf Ebay verticken. 

+ Im Idealfall hab ich das, mit etwas Glück bei der Verfügbarkeit, schon zum Dezemberurlaub alles betriebsbereit.

++ Ich unterscheide trotzdem noch in der Wertigkeit einer Grafikkarte für _dem sexy games_ und einer unsexy Box, die nur für Saft sorgen soll - unter anderem für Ersteres.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (12. November 2020)

Aber hey, wenn wir schon dabei sind, das Fass aufzumachen...

Die 6800XT wäre halt schon wegen dem VRAM eine gute Alternative  - jetzt habe ich aber nicht herausfinden können, ob die AMD-Karten inzwischen auch tatsächlich G-Sync supporten. Andersrum scheint das ja schon seit einer Weile zu gehen. Wäre natürlich schön, die Nvidia-Features meines PG348Q nutzen zu können. Es gab mal einen "irgendwann"-Bericht, aber der ist auch schon ein gutes Jahr alt.

Übersehe ich da was und weiß evtl. jemand mehr?


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2020)

Also, meines Wissens kannst du G-Sync nicht mit ner AMD-Karte nutzen, außer bei neuen Monitoren. Siehe auch https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvid...it-AMD-Grafikkarten-verwendet-werden-1337776/

Ich denke nicht, dass es für Deinen Monitor ein Update gibt, da der schon 4-5 Jahre auf dem Markt ist. Aber schau mal bei Asus nach.


Vielleicht würde es Sinn machen, den Asus zu verkaufen (bei ebay bringt der wohl noch um die 400€) - ein neuer Monitor mit gleicher Auflösung und mind. 100Hz kostet ab 350€. https://geizhals.de/?cat=monlcd19wide&xf=11939_30~11963_100~11992_AMD+FreeSync~14591_34401440


----------



## Gast1669461003 (12. November 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Vielleicht würde es Sinn machen, den Asus zu verkaufen (bei ebay bringt der wohl noch um die 400€) - ein neuer Monitor mit gleicher Auflösung und mind. 100Hz kostet ab 350€. https://geizhals.de/?cat=monlcd19wide&xf=11939_30~11963_100~11992_AMD+FreeSync~14591_34401440



Finanziell wohl durchaus, wobei ich mich frage, weshalb Leute noch 400€ für das Ding zahlen - hat der Features, die ich übersehe und die neuen nicht haben, die das rechtfertigen? 

Meh, eigentlich will ich nur eine stärkere Grafikkarte. Neues Gehäuse und alles umbauen, neues Netzteil, alten Monitor ver- und neuen kaufen, hoffen dass der neue nicht wieder zu wochenlangen Reklamationen führt, weil mein erster Versuch mit Acer und mein zweiter Versuch mit Asus damals mit fehlerhafter Software bzw. fehlerhaftem Panel ankamen... dann noch mit den Degenerierten auf Ebay und der Versandabwicklung rumschlagen.  Vielleicht tut's doch einfach eine PS5 

Jetzt muss ich mich wohl entscheiden, ob ich meinen wirtschaftlichen Prinzipien treu bleibe oder mir eingestehe, faul und privilegiert genug zu sein, einfach das zu tun, was mir am wenigsten Aufwand bereit. Aber was ist schon eine Existenzkrise mehr oder weniger in 2020.


----------



## Batze (12. November 2020)

Also,
so eine 3080 zieht eben Strom, und wenn es nur in der Spitze ist, egal, zieht sie es und dein Netzteil kann es nicht liefern dann geht dein Rechner aus. So einfach ist das. Und bei einem Billig Böller laufen dann noch nicht mal die Schutzmechanismen an und du darfst dir gleich ein neues Board kaufen.
Denk mal darüber nach.
Und so eine 3080 kaufst du dir doch wohl um diese auch zu fordern und um diese ans Maximum zu bringen, wäre ja sonst wohl Sinnlos. Also Full Power wie es eben geht und nicht auf Sparflamme. Oder?
Und dann kommen viele mit so einem 80+Bronze XXX Watt Kracher daher. Verstehe ich nicht wirklich.
Kauf dir eben ein 750+ Watt Netzteil (Minimum) in gehobener Qualitäts Klasse, kostet so gute 110-xxx €uronen und alles und jede Frage ist erledigt. Darüber geht immer, aber das sollte reichen. Darunter ist Risiko.
Solltest du da Schwierigkeiten haben etwas mehr Geld für ein wirkliches Top Marken Netzteil auszugeben, dann Garantiere ich dir jetzt schon mal Systemabstürze, Windows Fehler und buntes flackern auf deinem tollem Monitor. Das garantiere ich dir.
Wer, und das ist hier auch schon angesprochen worden, so viel Geld für solch eine Graka übrig hat sollte nicht am falschen (Extrem Wichtigen)Ende/Netzteil sparen.
Wer sich für solch eine Kombination mit einer der neuen Grakas so ein Billig Netzteil besorgt, der wird sein Blaues Wunder erleben, im wahrsten Sinne, Bluescreen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (12. November 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Denk mal darüber nach.



War in erster Linie auch eine Verständnisfrage, was es damit grundlegend auf sich hat. Von daher, trotz deines gewohnt etwas zu scharfen Tons, danke für die Unterstreichung.


----------



## mrvice (12. November 2020)

Desardh schrieb:


> War in erster Linie auch eine Verständnisfrage, was es damit grundlegend auf sich hat. Von daher, trotz deines gewohnt etwas zu scharfen Tons, danke für die Unterstreichung.



Schau grundsätzlich gilt besser ein bisschen überdimensionieren als unterdimensionieren.
Sowas wie ein 1000 watt netzteil wäre zb übertrieben
ein 500 watt netzteil wäre zu wenig. ( wenn man rechnet das die graka 350-400 watt ziehn kann ) und cpu´s auch gut mal bis 150 watt ziehn können sind wir da schon bei 550W nur für cpu und graka.

Was mann jetzt nicht machen sollte is das exakt zu matchen das würde bedeuten das man sich ein 550 oder 600 watt netzeil holt das dann immer vollausgelastet wird das is erstens energie ineffizient und zweitens wird das netzteil dauerhaft ausgelastet was auch mehr abwärme zur fogle hat. ( sofern man last auf cpu und gpu hat zb spiele zockt oder videos rendert)

bei den 3080 karten is ma mit 750 watt gut bedient das deckt auch locker paar festplatten zustäzlich ab die ja auch strom brauchen sowie auch die ganzen anderen komponenten auf die ich jetzt nicht extra eingehe.

Auf was man achten sollte beim netzteil kauf das die 750 watt auch dauerhaft geleistet werden können das steht dann meistens in den tech specs dabei dann hast du auch kein problem das zu betreiben und brauchst dir keine sorgen machen.


----------



## Batze (12. November 2020)

Desardh schrieb:


> War in erster Linie auch eine Verständnisfrage, was es damit grundlegend auf sich hat. Von daher, trotz deines gewohnt etwas zu scharfen Tons, danke für die Unterstreichung.



Ich wollte dir nur Helfen.
Und es war kein scharfer Ton sondern nur Erfahrung.
Mach was du willst, kauft dir eine 800€+ Karte und ein 50€-60€ Netzteil Kracher. Ich Freu mich schon auf deine nächsten Fragen wieso es nicht so funktioniert wie es sollte.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. November 2020)

Update:


ASUS GeForce RTX 3080 TUF OC
Sharkoon SilentStorm Cool Zero (750W, 80 Plus Gold)
Sharkoon TG4 PC-Gehäuse RGB (>>>)
...erfolgreich bestellt. 

Also nicht am Netzteil gespart. An der GPU bei 930€ sowieso nich...


----------



## AntonioFunes (20. November 2020)

Nur als Info: ich habe gerade ein Special erstellt (geht vermutlich später noch online), in dem ich eine RTX 3080 bezüglich Raytracing beim neuesten CoD verwendet habe. Mein Netzteil ist ein 7-8 Jahre altes Be Quiet! E9 mit 580 Watt. Ich habe die komplette Kampagne gespielt, einige Missionen mehrfach (wegen Benchmarks) und auch einige Stunden Multiplayer. Ich hatte dabei keinerlei Probleme, wobei es sich um eine Founders Edition der 3080 handelte, die beim Spielen auch stets ihren maximalen Boosttakt erreicht hat. Als CPU verwende ich einen Ryzen 5 3600, dazu 2x8GB RAM, eine Wasserkühlung, ein paar LED-Stripes, 3 SSDs und eine HDD. 

Meine Einschätzung wäre gewesen, dass 750W wirklich auf Nummer über-über-übersicher sind und ein gutes Modell mit 600W völlig reichen würde, wenn man nicht grad eine Monster-CPU hat und graka und CPU massiv übertaktet.  Aber schadet ja nicht, und es ist bei so einer irre teuren Karte sicher sowieso egal, ob es nun 60, 80 oder 120 Euro kostet.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. November 2020)

Danke für die Info!

Bei mir dann wohl ein ähnliches Setup. Nur eben die 3080 Custom von Asus, i7-6700k mit Wasserkühlung, 2x8GB RAM, 2xSSD + 1xHDD (bald noch eine zusätzliche SSD) und  Spielereien sind eigentlich keine dran, bis auf die paar LED-Fans beim neuen Tower dann.


----------



## Batze (20. November 2020)

Desardh schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> 
> ASUS GeForce RTX 3080 TUF OC
> ...



Sieht doch gut. Da hast du zumindest die nächsten mehrere Jahre in Sachen Netzteil deine Ruhe.


----------

